# Duct size question



## lala617 (11 mo ago)

I just had a central heat pump installed in my condo. I had existing ductwork and the contractor said the return size needed to be increased. They increased the return vent size and the ductwork going into the heat pump in my utility room, but the ductwork between those two is inside a wall that is hard to reach so they left it as is. Does it do any good to increase the vent and the end of the ductwork if the section in between is much smaller?


----------

